# Hey girlies  ;)



## Surfbunny (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey chickies! =)
I'm Julie from NY and I've been in luv w/ MAC since 1996!!
(I think I'll fit in just fine here...)
Can't wait to be able to post since I've been looking @ everyone's beautiful FOTD's (my favs are PrettyKitty's and Onederland's, but I can't see all of your pix for some reason!) and reading about all the MAC I want, have, or miss (stoopid "disc.'s" and "L.E.'s"!!LoL) for a few months now.  Now I get to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




See u on the boards....I won't be able to take pix till I get my digi-cam back (it's on loan to my bro), but in the mean time I'll def. be posting.
I already *heart* all of my MAC-compadres on Specktra.net--which, by the way, was a wonderful idea for a website; and it's my favorite!
Luv,
Jules


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 26, 2005)

*waves big* Hi there! What a nice greeting! Thanks for coming to play with us. Please share anytime you feel like it!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Julie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome, you'll love it here.  Everyone's a sweetie.


----------



## Janice (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 27, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

